# Trek 3500 disc My SS Conversion



## RustyLeaf (Jun 3, 2012)

Here is my SS so far, add any comments!


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

nice, quite a tall gearing, 38:15?


----------



## RustyLeaf (Jun 3, 2012)

fishcreek said:


> nice, quite a tall gearing, 38:15?


No 37:16 here in S Jersey it pretty much all flat ground and single track


----------



## konacurtis (Mar 14, 2012)

Nice! which tensioner you using and can you recommend? am working on my own first SS build at the moment and can't decide which to get ... thanks


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I like those colors  I'd suggest taking one link out of the chain if you can, or add a half link.

And don't listen to fishcreek, you clearly have a 37:16 drivetrain, he doesn't know what he's talking about


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> And don't listen to fishcreek, you clearly have a 37:16 drivetrain, he doesn't know what he's talking about


come on man, i thought i did good. that's the closest i can guess..

how about this, 170mm cranks?


----------



## RustyLeaf (Jun 3, 2012)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> I like those colors  I'd suggest taking one link out of the chain if you can, or add a half link.
> 
> And don't listen to fishcreek, you clearly have a 37:16 drivetrain, he doesn't know what he's talking about


Those pins on that chain are so stubborn! I broke my chain breaker on one! (from walmart :madman but i will have to remove a link sooner or later... Once i do it'll be a huge relief.


----------



## RustyLeaf (Jun 3, 2012)

fishcreek said:


> come on man, i thought i did good. that's the closest i can guess..
> 
> how about this, 170mm cranks?


So close... 155mm :nono:


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

not even. that is short..


----------



## CycleAddict (Aug 8, 2009)

Looks fun!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

175? 


Cranks are too easy, fishcreek. Guess the bar width


----------



## zeppy (May 21, 2011)

Welcome to the dark side.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Let me try... 140mm rotors?

=S

P.S. Nice sled.


----------



## wjphillips (Oct 13, 2008)

Looks like a 17" frame...

Cool bike! Ride it lots!!!


----------

